# 6 Weeks and still not built.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

3 Grand more? Pricey! You still should qualify for a discount when it is available, even in 2015


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

Get th 2015 the front looks mean , unless your in desprate need of a car then i understand


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The way the discounts work, you will get whatever is going on at the time of delivery. I would not worry though if it is gonna cost you 3K more just don't accept delivery. 

Ordering a car is almost always like this, thats why I would never go that route. My dad once had to wait 6 months to get a new diesel silverado he ordered, had to buy a beater car to drive while he waited(he knew ahead of time about the long wait).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder what's going on? I would think GM would be pushing these out the door, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> I wonder what's going on? I would think GM would be pushing these out the door, but that doesn't seem to be the case.


From the looks of some of the dealer lots I've passed, they were. As I stated before (in a different thread), I think the dealers really dropped the ball on ordering them. Most I've seen are barebones on features. It looks like the current trend (not just with this car) is "fully loaded". For the price this car is going for, I would want (and wanted) many features too.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Su8pack1 said:


> I checked in with the dealer today, and my Cruze Diesel still has not been build. He said last week no diesels were built and something in my order must be on constraint. I may end up with a 2015, but will not get any discounts if that happens. I saw a flyer at the dealer where military and vets can get a $750.00 rebate if they take delivery before the end of June. Keeping my fingers crossed, a 2015 in July will cost me up to $3000.00 more. :hope:


The 2015 Cruze doesn't start production till October so I would think you will have plenty of time to get your Cruze diesel built.


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

Su8pack1 said:


> I checked in with the dealer today, and my Cruze Diesel still has not been build. He said last week no diesels were built and something in my order must be on constraint. I may end up with a 2015, but will not get any discounts if that happens. I saw a flyer at the dealer where military and vets can get a $750.00 rebate if they take delivery before the end of June. Keeping my fingers crossed, a 2015 in July will cost me up to $3000.00 more. :hope:


If they placed and order and it was accepted by GM for a 2014 you will get a 2014. The key here is that GM accepted the order. This depends mostly on the dealership and their allotment of orders allowed. 

I ordered my CTD in Feb.... I was just notified last week production had completed. This is not that unreasonable for a vehicle that fits exactly what I wanted, however being told 6-8 weeks by the dealership then going through several production delays due to unknown "contraints" really got me upset. 

I searched the entire US for another available CTD with the options/colors I wanted and one did not exists. 

I fully agree dealerships dropped the ball on these. GM seems to feel the 25-late 30's crowd with higher then average income would be the customer base..... However dealerships are all ordering these barebones. The fleet/business market will take a bit more time to catch on to these and pick those up(If GM would start frigging advertising that is), thus you are left with the ordering process.

Do not get discouraged, this community is fantastic and there are plenty of ideas for plans that you can draw up and daydream about in the meantime. Speak to your salesperson and light a fire with GM customer care if you feel right doing so, this could at the very least pressure the dealership to extent the discounted rebates to you no matter the delivery date, as they did for me. 

My order date: Feb 17 Production marked as complete: May 29


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

TheGov said:


> If they placed and order and it was accepted by GM for a 2014 you will get a 2014. The key here is that GM accepted the order. This depends mostly on the dealership and their allotment of orders allowed.
> 
> I ordered my CTD in Feb.... I was just notified last week production had completed. This is not that unreasonable for a vehicle that fits exactly what I wanted, however being told 6-8 weeks by the dealership then going through several production delays due to unknown "contraints" really got me upset.
> 
> ...


Thanks, thats interesting, It may take several more months then for mine. The dealer, who I've dealt with for 30 years tells me the only rebates that apply are those in effect when delivery is made. I'll have to put the pressure on to see if they can carry them over. Then again maybe they'll be better rebates then. We'll see.


----------



## Turbofan (Apr 18, 2014)

I am very sorry to hear about your struggles with your order. I had a diesel on order and it didn't move from the acceptance stage for 2 weeks. I ended up canceling the order and located a car just like I ordered, plus the Pioneer system about 250 miles away. My dealer traded their diesel (fewer options and different color from what I wanted for my car). I would recommend searching Cars.com and Autotrader.com for what you want. I found my car that way and then went to my dealer for the trade. Worked out great! Got the color and options I wanted. It was the only car like it within 300 miles though! Tough to find, but worth looking for! Hope it works out for you! Love my little diesel!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine was a dealer trade as well. I bought my car mid 2013 and it was one of the few manual ECOs left. I got very lucky to find it at a dealership hours away. Got it with about 5-600 kilometers. I still feel it's better than ordering as it had everything I was looking for (luckily)


----------

